# Any Black Friday Free Shippping Deals on Bee Equipment



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

For this holiday season I'm giving things to be used around the homestead. Beekeeping equipment is high on the list as I want to expand the number of hives I have available for use. 

Has anyone heard if any of the beekeeping equipment companies are offering free shipping for Black Friday. I know that Bushy Mountain has done it the last couple of years but I no longer subscribe to any of the magazines so I have not heard if it is happening again this year

If you do hear could you post on this site. Thanks.


PS - I'm looking for rabbit cage wire so will be posting a similar question in the Rabbit forum


----------



## T-Bone 369 (Jan 18, 2007)

Walter Kelly is but only through shipping zone 5 IIRC.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

Thanks - I'll check them out.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Do a goggle search for bee keeping equipment suppliers. You will get a huge list of companys, Mann Lake W.T.Kelleys, Dadant ect. Most have unline catalogs and will say if they have free shipping or not. Mann lake does at this time on orders over 100.00.

Local harware stores carry hardware cloth in many different sizes as long as it isnbt the chain ones like ACO or ACE.
Do IT Best are the local ones here.

 Al


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

Brushy Mountain usually does a whole month of December free shipping on everything except glassware and steel stuff.


----------



## two_barking_dogs (Sep 17, 2002)

Picked up some equipment from Kelly early this week using the Lets Talk Turkey promotion. Brushy Mountain if I remember correctly is a Cyber Monday only deal this year.

Never found any Rabbit equip companies offering free shipping this year. Shame because I was wanting to pick up a couple of rolls of wire to make more cages


----------

